# Caps? good, bad, ugly?



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok, I was thinking on running a 2nd batt, butt will be hard to mount batt, with this setup and it being vert. I hear alot of bad about capacitors. anybody have some insight for me??? are these 1 farad ones worth it. on Ebay I see some 6 farad for decent price. Any help is appreciated......


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Dec 3 2009, 09:25 AM~15857514
> *Ok, I was thinking on running a 2nd batt, butt will be hard to mount batt, with this setup and it being vert.  I hear alot of bad about capacitors.  anybody have some insight for me???  are these 1 farad ones worth it.  on Ebay I see some 6 farad for decent price.  Any help is appreciated......
> *



The reality is they really aren't worth the money. For the money you spend you are probably better off just running that second battery. The battery will be much better than the cap, much larger capacity, and much better performance. But that is just my opinion! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's what I was planning, but it seems like it's going to be really hard to mount one in the back, the trunk is basicly full, and it's vert. It does have a high output alt i just put in.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 3 2009, 12:43 PM~15857697
> *The reality is they really aren't worth the money. For the money you spend you are probably better off just running that second battery. The battery will be much better than the cap, much larger capacity, and much better performance. But that is just my opinion!  :biggrin:
> *


Thats more than just your opinion thats factual. A cap on holds a tiny bit of charge compared to a batt. If you are short on space look into a kinetik hc600 it has a tiny foot print and the power of about 100 caps IIRC


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Dec 3 2009, 11:43 AM~15857697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two posts cover basically what my reply was going to be.


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

OK, then my next question is that I heard if I run another batt, the 2 batts should be same CCA's. How would that be possible with something lke this?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

GET 2 IDENTICAL YELLOW TOPS AND A ISOLATOR


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Can't fit a yellow top. I was checking out the kinetic hc600. Maybe that can fit up against my back seat and still have the top come down. Will that be OK to run with any other batt??? How well do those work?? It's like way better that running caps. Thanks gys!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 3 2009, 05:34 PM~15861388
> *GET 2 IDENTICAL YELLOW TOPS AND A ISOLATOR
> *


No.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 3 2009, 07:06 PM~15861709
> *No.
> *


at all. I have a yellow top under the hood and 3 Kinetik HC800's in the trunk. Works like a mother fucker too. MD3D is a power eater too.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

put both batteries under the hood, plenty of room under there


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i am running red top optima for the whole vehicle with 160 amp alternator and 2 gauge back to the amps split to 4, there is a 1farad cap its there so i can see the voltage back there, two amps one is 4x140 and the other is at 1x1300 (old audiobahn before they went to shit) and it hits 124 with 2 12,s 4 6.5s 2 4.s and 4 tweets, i think your amperage is the most important part if you keep your volts high your amps run that much better


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Dec 3 2009, 06:24 PM~15861291
> *OK, then my next question is that I heard if I run another batt, the 2 batts should be same CCA's.  How would that be possible with something lke this?
> *


Not tru the biggest thing is to make sure you run the same type of batt it dont have to be the same brand,same size or nothing


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 3 2009, 11:05 PM~15864379
> *i am running red top optima for the whole vehicle with 160 amp alternator and 2 gauge back to the amps split to 4, there is a 1farad cap its there so i can see the voltage back there, two amps one is 4x140 and the other is at 1x1300 (old audiobahn before they went to shit) and it hits 124 with 2 12,s 4 6.5s 2 4.s and 4 tweets, i think your VOLTAGE is the most important part if you keep your volts high your amps run that much better
> *



fixed but you had the right idea


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 3 2009, 11:05 PM~15864379
> *i am running red top optima for the whole vehicle with 160 amp alternator and 2 gauge back to the amps split to 4, there is a 1farad cap its there so i can see the voltage back there, two amps one is 4x140 and the other is at 1x1300 (old audiobahn before they went to shit) and it hits 124 with 2 12,s 4 6.5s 2 4.s and 4 tweets, i think your amperage is the most important part if you keep your volts high your amps run that much better
> *


My amp would suck the juice out of that car like Jenna Jamason. I am running an EA 200a alt with all 4 batteries to make sure the thing is fed.


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

So it seems like 2nd batt is definatly the way to go. I just need to see if I get fit the bastard somewhere. There would be no reason to fuse between the batts, right??? Just before the amps and comps. Thanks guys........any more advice, feel free to pour it on. I'll post pics when I get it all done.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Dec 4 2009, 08:19 AM~15868840
> *So it seems like 2nd batt is definatly the way to go.  I just need to see if I get fit the bastard somewhere.  There would be no reason to fuse between the batts, right??? Just before the amps and comps.  Thanks guys........any more advice, feel free to pour it on.  I'll post pics when I get it all done.
> *


I have always used the philosophy of a fuse within 12-15 inches of each battery. So 2 fuses between the front and back batt. You don't have to fuse....but I have always had the better safe than sorry mentality.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Dec 4 2009, 11:19 AM~15868840
> *So it seems like 2nd batt is definatly the way to go.  I just need to see if I get fit the bastard somewhere.  There would be no reason to fuse between the batts, right??? Just before the amps and comps.  Thanks guys........any more advice, feel free to pour it on.  I'll post pics when I get it all done.
> *


I would fuse the + between the batts. Fires suck.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Dec 4 2009, 11:19 AM~15868840
> *So it seems like 2nd batt is definatly the way to go.  I just need to see if I get fit the bastard somewhere.  There would be no reason to fuse between the batts, right??? Just before the amps and comps.  Thanks guys........any more advice, feel free to pour it on.  I'll post pics when I get it all done.
> *



The fuses between the batts is not a must but IMHO they are because of saftey. I have a fuse between 15 inches off the front batt and 15 inches before the back batt. I also have a fuse in between the batt and amp


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

Another thing I would look into if you havent already is the big 3 upgrade.

Which consist of upgrading the chasis to batt ground

Alt to batt power wire

Engine block to chassis or frame ground


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 4 2009, 07:33 AM~15868925
> *Another thing I would look into if you havent already is the big 3 upgrade.
> 
> Which consist of upgrading the chasis to batt ground
> ...


I put them all to 4 gauge. Is that good enough! I actualy just did that last night. And I'm running 4 gauge to conect the 2 batts. It's makes sense to fuse by both batts.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Dec 4 2009, 04:09 PM~15871721
> *I put them all to 4 gauge.  Is that good enough!  I actualy just did that last night.  And I'm running 4 gauge to conect the 2 batts.  It's makes sense to fuse by both batts.
> *


4ga? Not nearly enough. 1/0 for the big three and between batts. You are choking the juice!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 4 2009, 02:15 PM~15871772
> *4ga? Not nearly enough. 1/0 for the big three and between batts. You are choking the juice!
> *


TRUTH

I'm fused at 100 amp's blade style between batt's and 1/0"
Ran a jump from output of alt. to pos. of batt
have motor ground ,chassis ground,frame ground


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 4 2009, 04:46 PM~15872034
> *TRUTH
> 
> I'm fused at 100 amp's blade style between batt's and 1/0"
> ...


I am fused 300a at 8 places! I am going to make my own fuse holders for my bomb. Saw it done once and I want to make my own.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 4 2009, 02:48 PM~15872056
> *I am fused 300a at 8 places! I am going to make my own fuse holders for my bomb. Saw it done once and I want to make my own.
> *


I just don't have my amp's in yet.The block's there just not hooked up (in trunk w/ batt.)

Dam 8 where you have room left after that box,amp's and batt.???This still in that little car right??


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 4 2009, 05:08 PM~15872212
> *I just don't have my amp's in yet.The block's there just not hooked up (in trunk w/ batt.)
> 
> Dam 8 where you have room left after that box,amp's and batt.???This still in that little car right??
> *


One near the alt, one near the fron bat on the same run, one close to the yellow top up front, one on the same run near the first Kinettik, one between each Kinettik (3) and one between the last bat and the amp. It is getting downsized and the equipment probably sold off because it wasn't really practical and now I have a bomb to obsess over.

But I have plenty of other chit to play around with in the shebby.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 4 2009, 03:18 PM~15872287
> *One near the alt, one near the fron bat on the same run, one close to the yellow top up front, one on the same run near the first Kinettik, one between each Kinettik (3) and one between the last bat and the amp. It is getting downsized and the equipment probably sold off because it wasn't really practical and now I have a bomb to obsess over.
> 
> But I have plenty of other chit to play around with in the shebby.
> *


Link to so called bomb :0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 4 2009, 05:22 PM~15872327
> *Link to so called bomb :0
> *


 :0


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 4 2009, 05:45 AM~15868230
> *fixed but you had the right idea
> *


thanx homie i was still thinking about my alt amperage when i wrote that :biggrin:


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

4 ga isnt much but it is better than the braided shit the factory uses.

A 100a fuse isnt much between batts i would do at least 250( i prefer 300). Then from your 2nd batt to amp you add up the fuses on your amp and go just over that 

And no problem chongo


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 4 2009, 03:28 PM~15872389
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWWW shit


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a kenetik 800 battery instead of doing a cap.
am verry pleased with its function.

it is totaly a sealed battery and can be mounted sideways or even upsidedown safely - so anywhere you can stuff it - its good to go.

have you also done the "big 3" to your car ?
it realley helps. I also ended up running leingths of 0 guage wire positive and negative from my battery to my sub amp along with running a wire directly from my amp to frame ground.

when you start running more than 1 thousand actual rms watts out of your amps - little things like extra/oversize wires run - and multiple grounds can realley make a diffrence in your amps performence.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 3 2009, 04:06 PM~15861709
> *No.
> *


AND WHY THE FUCK NOT??? :uh: WHAT WORKS FOR ONE MIGHT NOT WORK FOR ALL, BUT I HAVE NO PROBS...


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 5 2009, 04:05 AM~15878319
> *AND WHY THE FUCK NOT???  :uh:  WHAT WORKS FOR ONE MIGHT NOT WORK FOR ALL, BUT I HAVE NO PROBS...
> *


Because he doesnt have to have 2 identical batts and a isolator is just a extra expense that is not needed


----------



## 93Continental (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 5 2009, 12:33 PM~15880282
> *Because he doesnt have to have 2 identical batts and a isolator is just a extra expense that is not needed
> *


x2..

And, are you on caco? Ive seen that screen name before.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

lol I am every where. No i use to be but their over bearing rules have forced em to stay the fuck away


----------



## 93Continental (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 5 2009, 12:47 PM~15880363
> *lol I am every where. No i use to be but their over bearing rules have forced em to stay the fuck away
> *


Haha i hear you.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 5 2009, 02:33 PM~15880282
> *Because he doesnt have to have 2 identical batts and a isolator is just a extra expense that is not needed
> *


I have a big throw switch I am going to put between the front and rear batts. I disconnected the main run before it went into the shop one day and still heard the car bangin. Forgot the other three batts were still putting out power!


----------



## 93Continental (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 5 2009, 03:55 PM~15881752
> *I have a big throw switch I am going to put between the front and rear batts. I disconnected the main run before it went into the shop one day and still heard the car bangin. Forgot the other three batts were still putting out power!
> *


Im confused. Why would it still be playing? Your remote wire should turn the stuff off when not being used?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 5 2009, 11:33 AM~15880282
> *Because he doesnt have to have 2 identical batts and a isolator is just a extra expense that is not needed
> *


WHY NOT, IT KEEPS YOUR SYSTEM BATT FROM KILLING YOUR STARTING BATT?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Dec 5 2009, 06:11 PM~15881862
> *Im confused. Why would it still be playing? Your remote wire should turn the stuff off when not being used?
> *


dude in the shop fired it up.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 5 2009, 06:28 PM~15881973
> *WHY NOT, IT KEEPS YOUR SYSTEM BATT FROM KILLING YOUR STARTING BATT?
> *


if you are running that much shit you shouldn't run it too long with the car off. My batts are still solid.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 5 2009, 06:28 PM~15881973
> *WHY NOT, IT KEEPS YOUR SYSTEM BATT FROM KILLING YOUR STARTING BATT?
> *


If the car is running it wont unless you have a bad batt. The only time it would be worth while is if you are planning on playing your music for hours without the car running other than that its pointless


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 5 2009, 05:55 PM~15881752
> *I have a big throw switch I am going to put between the front and rear batts. I disconnected the main run before it went into the shop one day and still heard the car bangin. Forgot the other three batts were still putting out power!
> *


hell all you have to do to combat that problem is take your faceplate off


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 6 2009, 12:30 PM~15887360
> *hell all you have to do to combat that problem is take your faceplate off
> *


They were going to pull the engine so I disconnected the main run. They were tripping about all the 1/0 from the big three! I didn't think about it until I hear it wangin'. I was fucking pissed.


----------



## jbird96blazer (Dec 6, 2009)

from the sounds of it i have read both of ur adds or watever u wanna call them it dosent seem like u r trying to run very much so if i were u i would just run like a 6 farad cap cause i am am running an 1800 watt kenwood amp with two type r 12"sub and i have a 120 amp alt and i tryed running a battery and it is just too much u be fine with a capcause i am running a 8 farad cap and it never gose under like 13 amps it has a gauge built into it :biggrin:


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbird96blazer_@Dec 7 2009, 12:19 PM~15897838
> *from the sounds of it i have read both of ur adds or watever u wanna call them it dosent seem like u r trying to run very much so if i were u i would just run like a 6 farad cap cause i am am running an 1800 watt kenwood amp with two type r 12"sub and i have a 120 amp alt and i tryed running a battery and it is just too much u be fine with a capcause i am running a 8 farad cap and it never gose under like 13 amps it has a gauge built into it  :biggrin:
> *



Stop giving advice because you suck at it and you dont know wtf you are talkin about


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I thought I posted for him to STOP posting. Must not hhave hit post. And for real, you can get on eBay and find Kinetik HC800's all day and they are great for small trunk. I have three in my huyndai and allong with a 200a alt my MD3D is never thirsty and it is one power drawing mother fucker.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

Not only that he digs up 2 month old posts with smiley faces


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 7 2009, 11:48 AM~15898703
> *I thought I posted for him to STOP posting. Must not hhave hit post. And for real, you can get on eBay and find Kinetik HC800's all day and they are great for small trunk. I have three in my huyndai and allong with a 200a alt my MD3D is never thirsty and it is one power drawing mother fucker.
> *


Where's your build up on that rig??
Cant find it


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 7 2009, 02:09 PM~15898893
> *Where's your build up on that rig??
> Cant find it
> *


I never took pics of the batts in the car, but I am going to throw it in one more time before it all comes completely apart. Momma isn't digging the lack of a trunk.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7434&hl=hyundai


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought about going 2 ga or 0 ga, but I couldn't find where to get the battery conectors that you can connect 2 seperate 0 ga cables too. The one from the alt, and the one to the second batt. So where's a good place to find, some 0 ga cable, a few battery connectors, a few fuses holders for cable that big? That would be a big ass lump under the carpet too!!! Any ideas??? RThanks guys.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.darvex.com/


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 7 2009, 06:39 PM~15903379
> *http://www.darvex.com/
> *


no!!! call me fool y u keep gettin on here i got all u need here


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 7 2009, 08:58 PM~15903677
> *no!!! call me fool y u keep gettin on here i got all u need here
> *


What you got fool!?


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 7 2009, 05:09 PM~15903829
> *What you got fool!?
> *


That fool gots shit!!!!

After some ohm fighting, he pointed out that I never stated I decided to run a second zx650.4 amp. Thanks everybody. I think I'm good to go.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

for 0 gauge get on ebay and type in knu koncepts 0 gauge amp kit you cant beat the price its like 70 shipped and its good wire


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 8 2009, 05:32 AM~15910330
> *for 0 gauge get on ebay and type in knu koncepts 0 gauge amp kit you cant beat the price its like 70 shipped and its good wire
> *


OH, good lookin out. I'll probably run the 4 ga for now, then upgrade reall soon. The homie ran down some good info for me.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Pretty much useless if you building up the car and plan to upgrade the electrical system, buy hey I can't front I bought one for looks in my trunk though LMAO.


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Dec 10 2009, 06:26 AM~15935284
> *Pretty much useless if you building up the car and plan to upgrade the electrical system, buy hey I can't front I bought one for looks in my trunk though LMAO.
> *


I thought about that, just for the digital read out.... :biggrin: But I don't know, the real stereo guys are gonna clown!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

stinger volt meter homie, save $75.00


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Dec 11 2009, 12:46 AM~15943654
> *I thought about that, just for the digital read out.... :biggrin:  But I don't know, the real stereo guys are gonna clown!
> *



You can buy a digtal volt meter on ebay for under $20


----------

